
Ask HN: What's the best book on the early history of the Internet and/or Web? - webwielder2
Whereby &quot;best&quot; I mean &quot;most pleasing combination of readability, insight, and accuracy&quot;
======
sbolt
The Dream Machine is a good read about the vision of J.C.R. Licklider, a man
who instigated the work that led to the internet. It's a very well written
book and gives great insight into the pre-web era of networking

Amazon link (non affiliate):
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1732265119](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1732265119)

~~~
lewisf
Reading this now and agree that it's very well-written.

------
StrangeDoctor
Where wizards stay up late by katie hafner

Highly readable, don't know about insight, don't know about accuracy.

------
fsloth
'Innovators' by Walter Isaacson is pretty great when combined with 'The dream
machine' as suggested by others.

------
kastan
Where Wizards Stay Up Late: The Origins of the Internet By Katie Hafner &
Matthew Lyon

------
jolmg
Would be cool if besides the evolution of internet technologies, it also
talked about significant events that happened in these various networks. An
example could be Linus Torvalds' Usenet posting first announcing Linux.

~~~
fsloth
Walter Isaacson's innovators is that book - yes, it refers to that Usenet
posting as well :)

------
Domenic_S
Not strictly what you're asking for, but you might enjoy Microserfs.

~~~
blakesterz
The copy I own says "Soon to be a movie" I wonder what ever happened to that.
I re-read it for the first time since it came out, it aged way better than
Gen-X did for me.

------
DeBraid
Not a book, but a great video via Steve Blank:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTC_RxWN_xo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTC_RxWN_xo)

------
blakesterz
The Nudist On The Late Shift is a great one.

The Nat Geo TV series "Valley Of The Boom" was on earlier this year, that was
entertaining.

------
jongold
The Dream Machine by M. Mitchell Waldrop

------
Zuchi237
What Will Be - From Old president of MIT

------
earthtoana
Close to the machine by Ellen Ullman

